# Can eye symptoms come back with reoccurrance?



## Agross (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi! I am new to the forum but not to Grave's. I was initially diagnosed 3.5 years ago, I was able to go into remission after being on methimazole for 6 months, and did great until a month ago.. went back to Endo and I'm Hyper again. I'm back on meds since it worked last time but I am concerned about my eyes. The first diagnosis I had a mild case of it , pressure, dryness and swollen lid (all symptoms mainly on my left eye). I've started experiencing some pressure on the same eye, I guess I'm confused because I thought TED had a 2-3 year cycle then it was gone. Can it come back with every reoccurrence? If so, is it usually the same as previous time? better? worst?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My TSI went from 450 to 120 so she considered remission and off meds for 3.5 years.


Sorry - you were not in remission. Having NO TSI at all is considered remission. What you likely had was simply moving levels.

Do you by chance have your labs with ranges during your time off medication?

I had a similar experience early in my Graves journey with TSI. It seemed to drop dramatically - then eventually worked itself back to high.

400 TSI is high - mine was 350 1 month prior to my decision to remove my thyroid.

Have they run TPO and thyroglobulin antibodies? Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?

If the offer you a "permanent" solution - choose surgery over RAI as RAI can make eye issues worse.

Having been on anti thyroid med's for over 4 years, I wish I had opted for surgical removal sooner. Life is so much better without a hyper thyroid or being on anti thyroid med's.


----------



## Agross (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't know about the TPO, and yes I had an ultrasound and everything was clear.

I don't have my labs with me.

We are trying meds again since they worked the first time. We haven't discussed a permanent solution but I'm with you, NO RAI for me, if I do it Ill just have it removed, which I'm nervous about but I don't want to be up and down the rest of my life.

Will I deal with eye symptoms every time my TSI is high, for the rest of my life?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Dry eye is common complaint with thyroid issues. My eyes are dry and I have my weeks during the year where they are drier than normal.

Try using drops several times a day.

Also ask about prednisolone acetate which is a steroid to help your eyes. I've heard from a graves disease sufferer that it helped them considerably. Other options are prescription wetting drops which are quite expensive.


----------

